# Fall Boating... or not?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice!

Working my ass off, planting some garlic, getting ready to bubble wrap my greenhouse.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Getting stoked to run into things on my snowmobile.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Harvesting outdoor


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Obsessed about improving my boating skills before high flow season.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

We're still boating down south. Chama this weekend and USJ next month. After that time to wax em' up and pray for snow. oarsintipsup.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Killing time in between rafting and skiing by :

Completing the honey-do list (as if you can ever get to the bottom of that one);

Fishing for steelhead;

practicing our marksmanship for Deer, Pheasant, and Duck season;

and

doing homework with the kids who are also impatiently waiting for the snow.


With a baby on the way it seems like you would be getting every conceivable thing done around the house that needs done over the next 4 or 5 months cuz you won't have the time or the energy from being sleep deprived. 

New babies - Fun, Exciting, stressful and exhausting all at the same time.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*definitely busy*

I'm definitely working on a lot of honey-do's, but trying to stay active. I'd love to run Gore, but it's about a 5 hour round trip. With two other kids and another due anytime now, I've only got about 2 hours max early in the morning on weekends. Teaching high school during the week, doing photography randomly, and writing/video reviews in my somewhat spare time are keeping me busy, but I sure do miss some whitewater right now.

Thanks for listening and replying you guys. It looks like I'm not alone in this limbo season. Does anyone else on here have a cool YouTube Channel? Mine is still a work in progress, and I would love any sort of feedback to improve it. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWRMRI4EfByRF3sXMqTKxPw


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

TUS
Correct me if I"m wrong but it seems that you have a turbocharger on your sled. I'd love it if you PM ed me some specs and info. That must be truly sick


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Indeed. PM sent.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Working with my students and thinking of ideas that we can build in shop class and sell to buzzards next year. Thoughts?


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*nice*



MountainmanPete said:


> Working with my students and thinking of ideas that we can build in shop class and sell to buzzards next year. Thoughts?


You could make paddle racks for sheds, gear boxes for trucks, or you could try to make some sick wooden paddles. The possibilities are endless! Let me know what you come up with. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## riversoul (May 12, 2005)

still surfing it up at the montrose ww park and the gunny gorge...park runs till halloween...lucky us!!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*sweet!*



riversoul said:


> still surfing it up at the montrose ww park and the gunny gorge...park runs till halloween...lucky us!!



That's awesome all that's still in! I love that area. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Just coming off the MFS


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, I guess this could be considered a good start. There's quite a bit of snow here in Steamboat!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GezOBSq68zw


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Waterhopper said:


> Just coming off the MFS


best comment so far. off-season means low crowds, your pick of camps ... it's vastly superior to high use season. 

hell, most low use permits aren't even open yet! 

we just did a rogue trip, 1/3 camp utilization, open boat ramp, no scouting eddy crowds ... have you seen the fall colors on the cottonwoods and sycamores?

put that bike away!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

We bumped down Slaughterhouse today and had a blast. Hell's 1/2 Mile and Triple Drop were especially fun.

Oh yeah, and for whoever left that dumb biyak in the river from way back in July, how 'bout you come and retrieve your trash that's still there. Pretty rude (and _dangerous_) to leave your shit wrapped around a rock in the middle of a frequently boated section of the RF. Plus it's an eyesore. It should be really easy to remove throughout the fall and winter, thanks!


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

We have been looking at doing a low-flow run on the Roaring Fork but thinking more about lower Woody Creek section. What was your guesstimate on flows on that Slaughterhouse run, looks like plenty of water in certain sections. Taylor River is another one that is exceptionaly good at 200 to 250 cfs where it is now. Fall really is a great time to combine hiking and elf running rivers with hardly any bugs to speak of. Lower Blue is another one that seems to have really good flows for a late season. 
Will try to get a crew together for Taylor next weekend if weather permits!!!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

The lower fork runs all year for the most part, i.e. Cemetery section in almost 1000cfs now and that's plenty of water. The gauge for Slaughter read 240 the other day and now it's showing 260 - I personally felt that it was lower than that but regardless there were very few really bare sections and everything went. 

Then Numbers is over 300 and Sho at nearly 2000! There's plenty of water to play on still!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Not sure what gauge you're looking at for slaughter house as it is been down for two years.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I was told the AW gauge was valid up until 300cfs and obsolete afterwards. Guess that was incorrect beta.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

It has been my understanding that the gauge has not been maintained or calibrated for 2 years now so I have no idea how accurate or not it is at this level but is has not been anywhere close at higher flows. I haven't been down since early August but you have so you obviously know better! I have included the State water link for your reference also in case you don't have it but may also be what AW is using also. Glad to hear you got it done! 

Detail Graph


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Totally different numbers between the two sources, off by at least 100cfs. The state water link feels more accurate for sure, and from what I understand, I agee that neither guages are accurate at higher levels. Thanks for the input!


----------

